# froglets not active anymore...



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

i'm having a small emergency... i've had my azureus froglets for about 2 months now, and they were doing quite well, eating heartily. and then i had a major fruitfly crash. they weren't fed for 4 days.. all i could supplement them with was springtails during that period. now, they barely move. one of them was always a bit of a runt (smaller, eating less than the others). but now it barely moves. the other two started exhibiting the same behavior (not very active and hardly eating even when ff's are right in front of them). 

this started up after their period of malnourishment. i've put them in pedialyte baths (just put them in a few minutes ago). 

another thing... i now realize the importance of calcium supplementing... i neglected to supplement them with dusting for a week and a half before the ff crash (my roommate was feeding them when i was out of town). i suspect they're suffering from a lack of vitamins.. 

any suggestions on how to reactivate their appetites?

this is really embarrassing b/c i'm sure it's a combo of lack of vitamin supplementing and the 4-day lack of food that led to this...

-sam


----------



## vet_boy77 (Feb 10, 2005)

Could be a combo of sudden vitamin deficiency and nutrition/energy deficiency. I say Pedialyte baths are a start. Next is to get them eating. Have they shown any interest in food? What are you feeding them now? Fruit fly larvae would be a great option if you have any. Dusted flies would be good too. 
Best of luck.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

thanks for the reply...

i tried feeding them dusted flies, but they barely eat... even when food's right in front of them. mostly they just hide away now.

i tried taking them to a vet, but it turns out that none of the local vets understand dendrobatees well enough to do any help. instead, i think the trip to the vet merely stressed them out more, and now they've completely hid themselves.

it's quite the vicious cycle... they're malnourished, and b/c of that they lack the will to eat...

it's pretty troubling.

-sam


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2005)

*Lzy frogs*

Try termites dust them.
cya


----------



## Michelle (Sep 13, 2004)

Maybe try Dr Frye, http://www.fryebrothersfrogs.com/page3.htm I have not tried him yet but have heard good things, I haven’t had trouble yet *knock on wood..* But when I do I will be happy to pay his fees and get some help from someone who knows darts... I sure hope this all works out in the end for you,
Michelle


----------

